
Justice demands 1.3M IP addresses related to Trump resistance site - hellofunk
http://thehill.com/policy/cybersecurity/346544-dreamhost-claims-doj-requesting-info-on-visitors-to-anti-trump-website?amp
======
t0mbstone
Ummm... Organizing a legal protest is supposed to be actions that are
protected by free speech.

Requesting server logs and IP addresses is something that should require a
warrant and proof of criminal action.

How in the world does organizing a constitutionally protected protest qualify
as a criminal action?

This is some gestapo level shit, regardless of whether you agree with Trump or
not.

~~~
liberte82
These days "free speech" means giving a platform to white
nationalists/supremacists, no matter what.

If you're not concerned, you're not paying enough attention. This continues to
go bad places very quickly.

~~~
t0mbstone
It might go bad places, but nowhere near as bad of places as shutting down
free speech. We have history to prove this fact, which is why it's part of our
constitution.

We don't get to just repress free speech because we disagree with it. If white
supremacists have a platform, then we need to meet them head on and fight
their ideas with our ideas.

~~~
liberte82
Germany would disagree with you. Hate speech laws have proven very effective
in other countries, but as usual, America refuses to look outside its borders
for any answers.

------
arkadiyt
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15011636](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15011636)

------
badmadrad
We already know about neo-nazi racists and gov already investigates them.
However, Antifa and these Marxist Resistance groups are newly radicalized and
dangerous groups that regularly entertain violence against Trump and his
supporters. Remember the shooter who tried to assassinate Republican
congressman anybody? They deserve to be investigated as it effects the
stability of our country.

~~~
drivingmenuts
Sure but you don't go fishing for antifa, you get a search warrant if you have
a reasonable suspicion of criminal activity.

